# Seven months in and forty-one to go.... if we make it.



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Seven Months Into a Disastrous Presidency


Joe Biden has already set an appalling new standard for presidential incompetence.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

Yeah, we need a miracle. Joe Biden was an idiot back in the late 60's when I was in school up in Baltimore. I don't remember what his position was- but he was on the news occasionally.....and I thought- "what an idiot".
Now I think- what a senile old idiot.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Yea, look at what is sitting behind the curtain to take his place. She will be installed as soon as possible to avoid a special election. Then it will really get bad. The handlers and her lunatic ideology.


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

This is all part of the America last plan. Equality across the globe. With the exception of the ruling class. They dont care about the citizens. Then never did. And those trapped in Afghanistan are doomed but no one in the administration or military will pay a price. When will all citizens wake up and realize the politicians and bureaucrats dont give a rats a$$ about them?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Isn't amazing that the corrupt loathsome swine Biden has no problems arming terrorists such as the Taliban. Yet wants to disarm law abiding American citizens?


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

If the Dems hold congress after the midterms, American democracy and Capitalism is done.


----------

